# Bester Gamer Monitor für 300€



## TheLegendOne (26. Januar 2014)

*Bester Gamer Monitor für 300€*

Hi,

ich suche den besten Gamer Monitor den man zurzeit für max. 300€ bekommen kann. (Auch Monitore die über 300€ liegen kann man in amazon oder ebay für 300€ bekommen, ich suche neue, nicht gebrauchte) Ich habe mich schon gründlich umgeschaut und bin auf drei marken gekommen Asus, Eizo, BenQ. Aber konnte nicht den besten finden da ich mich mit den Werten nicht so gut auskenne.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir den besten Gamer Monitor für mein Budget vorschlagen.

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2014)

Welche Größe muss es denn Minimum sein und was wäre das Maximum? 


 Der hier zB BenQ XL2411T, LED-Monitor schwarz, 3D, HDMI, Dual-Link DVI-D, Pivot  das ist der günstigste, der auch 144Hz als Feature hat, was das Bild "runder" macht, also ein "flüssigeres" Spielerlebnis. Der ist auf jeden Fall gut - ob der aber wirklich den Aufpreis zu einem Modell für zB 200€ wert ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

 Bei Atelco ist der in einigen Filialen (Hannover, Kaiserslautern, Kiel, Mannheim, Mönchengladbach, Nürnberg, Oldenburg, Siegen) wohl vorrätig. Vlt wohnst Du ja zufällig da irgendwo in der Nähe? 289€ kostet der dort.


----------



## TheLegendOne (26. Januar 2014)

Danke aber welche sind die neusten und besten gaming monitore von benq?
Ich hab von der Xl series gehört könnte mir jemand ne nummerierung schreiben damit ich einen überblick hab welche die neusten und besten sind?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2014)

Wieso "neuesten" ? Die neuesten müssen ja nicht die besten sein... die Technik ist ja schon lange sehr ausgereift, wenn dann ein "neuer" kommt und zB 250€ kostet und ein "alter", der früher 350€ kostete auch 250€ kostet, dann sind die ziemlich gleich   es kann sogar sein, dass das ältere, gleichgute Modell günstiger ist als der neue, weil der neue mehr kostet, nur WEIL er "neu" ist 

 Das ist aber bei Monitoren ja nicht wie bei Grafikkarten, wo nach 2-3 Jahren eine ganz neue und definitiv bessere Technik kommt.


 Aber wenn Du unbedingt was "neues" willst: LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich  das sind Benq-Modelle, die seit spätestens 2013 gelistet sind bis 400€

 Der einzige "XL", der verfügbar ist und nicht älter als 2013, ist dieser für ca 400€ mit 120Hz BenQ XL2720T, 27" (9H.LA4LB.QBE)

 und der, den ich nannte, ist auch ein XL-Modell, aber halt "schon" von 2012 (ca November), was aber IMHO völlig egal ist.


----------



## BlackBlazed (16. April 2014)

Der hier ist recht ordentlich: BenQ XL2411Z 61 cm 3D Gaming LED Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------

